# FR: son adresse est (le) X / il habite (à/au) X - article devant les adresses ?



## Language Maven

Y a-t-il besoin de mettre l'article défini lorsqu'on donne une adresse mi-phrase? 

_Son adresse est le 75, boulevard de la Paix._

ou _

Son adresse est 75, boulevard de la Paix._

Je suppose qu'on peut toujours mettre:

_Son adresse est: 75, boulevard de la Paix._

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, je dirais plutôt : _Il habite *au* 75, boulevard de la Paix._

Donc, oui, il faut mettre soit l'article défini soit un deux-points.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour !

Context : address of someone's home. Giving instructions to someone taking the bus. What preposition precedes the address? à or au ?

English : You get off at the intersection Townsend and Browne. Then walk 10 minutes until you get to 98 Robertson Road. 

Français : ... Vous marchez ensuite jusqu'au / à 98, chemin Robertson ?

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## All in One

*au*........................


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

oui *au* : jusqu'*au numéro ...*


----------



## silverwhite

Bonjour!

Je voudrais savoir comment on introduit une adresse/une rue/une place :

(addresse) *à* 1 Rue de la Sorbonne ?
(rue) *à la *Rue de la Sorbonne ?
(place) *à la* Place de la Sorbonne ? 


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## janpol

1, rue de la Sorbonne
1, place de la Sorbonne


----------



## All in One

Yes, you write the address straight out, you don't need prepositions.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

When speaking, you would say e.g. _je vais au 1 rue de la Sorbonne_


----------



## silverwhite

Merci! Et à l'écrit?

Et pour les deux autres cas (Rue de la Sorbonne, Place de la Sorbonne)?


----------



## All in One

For instance,

_Notre siège se situe : 1, rue de... / 2, place de... _


----------



## silverwhite

Merci!

Mais dans les phrases avec "aller"?

(addresse) Je vais *au* 1 Rue de la Sorbonne ?
(rue) Je vais *à la *Rue de la Sorbonne ?
(place) Je vais *à la* Place de la Sorbonne ?


----------



## Oddmania

Yes, this is how I'd say them


----------



## kychair

Hello,

I'm trying to figure out if I need the definite article before the house number when I'm giving my address in a complete sentence, like I would if I were giving my phone number (C'est le _). Would it be "mon adresse est le 123 rue x," or just "mon adresse est 123 rue x"?

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Whether giving your phone number or address, both are possible, but I prefer to include the article. If omitting it, I would add a colon. That being said, as I had said at the time, I would prefer to say _j'habite au_ to give the address:

_Mon numéro est *le* 01 23 45 67 89_. / _Mon numéro est : 01 23 45 67 89_.
_Mon adresse est *le* 123, rue de la Paix._ / _Mon adresse est : 123, rue de la Paix._ → better: _J'habite au 123, rue de la Paix_.

[…]


----------

